# tyre dressing and trim dress



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

As above what is the best producta you've found for dressing tyres and also trims? Cheers


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Personally, I use Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care (Super Sheen) for both.


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

megs endurance tyre gel


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

for tyres

not found anything ive been overly happy with for trim


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i use autosmart finish for the trim but think ill try gtechniq c6 soon


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Gtechniq T1. IMO it's the best tyre dressing out there, can be used on trim too to good effect and last the longest out of all I've tried, which is a LOT!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Barr the horrid sticky silicone stuff used by garages etc, G|Techniq T1 has to be one of the most durable of dressings, especially after about three applications over a few weeks..

Megs looks great and good for shows etc, but it does love the side of your car , it flings ..

Zaino Z16 is onther great tyre dressing, doesn't last to long, but easy to top up, and the more coats you get, the better..

Trim wise, it has to be a coating of some kind..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The best tyre dressing's i've used would be, Pinnacle Black Onyx/CarPro Perl...
For trim,i just use AG Bumper Care.But i'm about to try AF Revive.:detailer:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> Gtechniq T1. IMO it's the best tyre dressing out there, can be used on trim too to good effect and last the longest out of all I've tried, which is a LOT!!


I've got to fully agree with Toofunny. Durability is awesome and great sheen without being too glossy.


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

I like ag tyre dress but been using mega endurance gel and got to say I like it


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Gtechniq T1 for me too ...


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

I have used Mitchell and king tyre and it can be diluted 50/50 and still performs well.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new one from Planet Polish WonderWalls? I have tried a few of their products and found them excellent especially WS&S and the VSOP wax. So I am thinking about giving this a go but thought I would ask first.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Autosmart Finish for a dilutable, trim dressing.
G-Techniq C4 for a proper protective coating.

Zaino Z16, Autosmart Highstyle or Britemax Rubber Max all good where tyres are concerned.

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

For tyres I use Espuma RD50 (gives a nice shine and easily lasts 4 weeks).

For trims I use CarPro PERL.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have used T1 since it was launched and I loved it, however, for some reason recently I have been disappointed by it, just fancied a change so I popped to Halfrauds to pick up an off the shelf one and bought TW tyre shine, its a clear liquid in a spray bottle, and used it on my wifes car, gives a sheen as opposed to shine enough to give the tyres a pick up to know they have been dressed but not 'garage' gloss! Done that over a week ago and so far so good, still look good! I think with everything detail related we all have our favourite products but we all get the urge to chop and change around occasionally and thats what I done, no doubt I will go back to T1 soon, just wanted something different!


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

rbj*rbj said:


> megs endurance tyre gel


+1:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't forget, different dressings suit different tyre brands. Some tyres just don't like having some dressings applied to them..



Summit Detailing said:


> Autosmart Finish for a dilutable, trim dressing.
> G-Techniq C4 for a proper protective coating.
> 
> Zaino Z16, Autosmart Highstyle or Britemax Rubber Max all good where tyres are concerned.
> ...


I forgot all about Highstyle, I'm sure Simon will remind me in a few weeks ..


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

dooka said:


> Don't forget, different dressings suit different tyre brands. Some tyres just don't like having some dressings applied to them..
> 
> I forgot all about Highstyle, I'm sure Simon will remind me in a few weeks ..


Very good point!, P-Zero's being very anti-dressing.

:lol:I'm sure the Highstyle paint brush is the first thing he packs


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I like Gtech's T1, looks great after a couple of coats. It's the only product I like in their range. Although I don't bother dressing the tyres this time of year just give them a good scrub when doing my weekly wash.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> For tyres I use Espuma RD50 (gives a nice shine and easily lasts 4 weeks).
> 
> For trims I use CarPro PERL.


Same for me :thumb:


----------



## Topman c (Feb 8, 2013)

right let me add to this of which is best overall.... valet pro traditional tire dressing by along shot..


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Summit Detailing said:


> Very good point!, P-Zero's being very anti-dressing.
> 
> Thats the boots ive got, thought it was just me!!!!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very easy this one mate, PERL.

(i have RD50 which is good but not as good as above)


----------



## Jonesy_135 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone new of a dressing that would give a good matte finish.

Ive recently come to the conclusion that im not really a fan of shiny tyres.

id like my tyres to look like they are brand new... maybe with a slight satiny sheen.

any ideas? i was thinking maybe AG Vinyl and Rubber care watered down a little??


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Valetpro traditional?


----------



## mattytemp (Nov 24, 2012)

Megs endurance is a good tyre gell I find. Lasts a fair bit and leaves a good glossy finish.


----------



## erkan (Jun 20, 2012)

G|Techniq T1


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Jonesy_135 said:


> I was wondering if anyone new of a dressing that would give a good matte finish.
> 
> Ive recently come to the conclusion that im not really a fan of shiny tyres.
> 
> ...


Britemax Rubber Max:thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

RD50 for the tyres, and AF revive for the trim.


----------

